
No, Tesla Is Not the Largest US Automaker Ever – CleanTechnica - djrogers
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/01/08/no-tesla-is-not-the-largest-us-automaker-ever/
======
RugnirViking
Perhaps this is a sign that value in the stock market is largely disconnected
from current value?

it's entirely speculative. On the face of it, all it's saying is that a lot of
people believe that tesla will _someday_ be the largest US carmaker ever.

We can go even further than that though. People don't invest for the fun of
it, they invest to make money. While Ford might have an awful lot of cars,
owning a handful of shares is not going to make much money beyond predictable
dividends and slightly above inflation year-on-year growth. There's not much
room for future growth in Ford, so people are unlikely to ever buy shares at a
high price.

